# New rat is frightened of me



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got a new female rat yesterday, and I was wondering if any of you can help me learn how to approach her better. She would be drinking water in her cage and when I walk towards the cage, she runs back to her little house. Then when I try to feed her with my hands, she basically sits there frozen and non-responsive. 
I'm very new with having animals pets!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You may find this article useful. 

You've only had her a day. She is probably scared after being taken from all she's known and placed into a totally different environment. Some rats will be comfortable with people the day they come home, some days later, some weeks, some even months. I believe you said in another thread she was from a pet store, so she probably hasn't been handled a lot which will make her more scared. 

Having at least one more female would no doubt make her more comfortable, with rats naturally living in groups. They should be given the chance to live with other rats of the same sex (or neutered/spayed of the opposite sex) unless after introductions it does not work out.


----------



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

i was thinking about getting her a friend too, but can you help me figure out if my cage size would be okay for 2 rats?
it is 25" X 12.5" X 12.5"
http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp120/jb903/DSC_0611.jpg
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3057120

thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The recommended space per rat tends to be 2 cubic feet. You can experiment with different cage dimensions to find which would be of a suitable size by using a cage calculator, such as this one.

The cage you have, this is the comment after I entered the dimensions... "This cage is not tall enough for adult rats to stretch and climb in." So it's not really suitable for even one rat. 

I wonder if you're able to return the cage after giving it a good clean and choose another? I imagine after one day the cage won't be damaged at all? Alternatively, maybe you could keep it as a travel/quarantine/hospital cage and get another that is larger.


----------



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

really? well i mean my rat can stretch tall standing up on my cage without touching the ceiling. 
i bought it because the pet store people told me that it would be okay and the cage said it was for rats so i figured i couldn't go wrong with it  

EDIT: wait my cage does have 2 cubic feet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's the problem with many pet stores unfortunately - many employees don't really have a clue. You do come across the odd few that are knowledgeable, but it seems to be a rare occurrence! Height is normally a good thing to have with rat cages as they like the climb.

I've spotted this cage posted with good reviews on rat forums:
Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage for Exotics - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352

This other one below may be suitable size-wise, but not sure how good the cage actually is:
All Living Things® Chew-Proof Penthouse - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3057119

Depending on your budget, the one that seems to get the best reviews is the Critter Nation.
http://www.midwesthomes4pets.com/category/default.aspx?submenu=2&catid=140



jbyoun1990 said:


> EDIT: wait my cage does have 2 cubic feet.


If it is 2 cubic feet, it must be some of the dimensions that aren't ideal. 2 cubic feet per rat is the _minimum_ suggested space.


----------



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

wow do i really need that big of a cage for 1 rat...?
i would like to hear other people's opinion, NO OFFENSE! i really appreciate your help. 
i hope you are not starting to think i am irreponsible and uncaring for animals because ive tried to pick out items carefully but i am becoming worried bc i am starting to hear different things from others.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage for Exotics is suitable for a maximum of 4 rats, the All Living Things® Chew-Proof Penthouse for a maximum of 3, the Single Level Critter Nation for up to 9 (I'm sure I've heard people mention they wouldn't house more than around 5 or 6 in a Critter Nation though).

Many people choose to keep the number of rats to 1 or 2 below the maximum too, so they have plenty of space. I thought I'd suggest the Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage for Exotics and Critter Nation with them being recommended, opposed to any smaller cages that I haven't heard reviews about. 

I would personally look at investing in a cage suitable for at least 3 ratties, then you could get your girl a friend and they'd have enough space 

Someone else may have some other cage suggestions soon!


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I second what Stace has said. Forcing an animal to live in a too small cage is like living in your room for your entire life and leaving it only 1 or 2 hours a day. That still leaves 22 hours stuck in a relatively small space with nothing to do but eat and sleep. The All Living Things® Chew-Proof Penthouse is a decent cage but I recently upgraded from that to a single level Critter Nation and I like it a whole lot better. It's not that much more in price, either.

And I do hope you get her a friend. She'll probably be a lot braver if she had someone at her side. And rats have poor vision so they can't see things far away. Sudden movements over her head will make her feel like a predator is swooping down. Meet at the same level with your hands slowly and she'll be less likely to run away. Don't forget to wash your hands of any food smells beforehand so she doesn't mistake your finger for a treat.


----------



## jbyoun1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for all the responses


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I also agree that cage is just too small Rats love to climb and explore, and once she gets full grown that just won't be enough room for her. I have a cage that size that I use solely as a travel and quarantine cage. I also second the idea of getting her a partner. Rats aren't solitary like hamsters. They need the interaction with other rats. The cost difference between keeping one and two is minimal, and you will really see their personalities flourish. My starter two-rat cage was a Prevue Hendryx cage for medium/large birds, and although I loved it, my two males dirtied it much too fast.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

I would give her at least a day or two to allow her to get used to her new environment. Also where do you have the cage? Keeping the cage between your waist and eye level is a good idea. If a cage is close to the ground some rats will feel threatened..


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd get get her a cage mate. You'll regret not getting another rat ( lots more fun) and not getting her one( less fun for her, Not much extra cost for you) Check craigslist for a cage. her being alone I feel is more important than space.. If you let her out at least one-two hours a day. Keep checking onlineline for a used cage, taller is better!


----------

